

Code Golf at Google - polymathist
http://blog.zmxv.com/2015/07/code-golf-at-google.html?m=1

======
WestCoastJustin
Previous discussion @
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9913282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9913282)

